# Test 400 only cycle.



## green goblin (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys.

I'm planning a cycle for October. Just want to run it past you lot before embarking on

such course.

10 week cycle,BSI Test 400 weeks 1-10 either 1 ml or 2ml.

Hcg 250iu x2 weeks 5-10/12.

Pct;

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20.

For gyno im not sure to use nolva or Arimidex.

Is Pct right?

Which is better for stopping gyno? As I've read up on both and also mixed views on them

from a lot of people.

And last but not least... Cialis worth the pennies? On pct the misses isn't happy with lack of attention :S (During Last Pct went limp before even

starting.. as women do, she went emotional and blamed her self.. felt well bad)

Guess a bit about my self.

105kg

5'10"

Roughly 25% bf its coming down with diet and normal training.

Training is strict and diet is getting better. Just Moved so its all over the place till end

of the week.

This will be my second course, first of which was dbol 40mg ED, 7 weeks. Pct was as above but clomid was only 100mg for 1 week. I have used test before but we

are talking 10+ years ago..

Any advise on above would be helpful.

Many Thanks guys.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Big difference between 1ml and 2ml a week mate, I'd play safe and do slightly more than 1ml in a single injection so you'll be getting around 500mg per week.

PCT is fine, wait 3weeks after last jab before starting (Google PCT calculator).

Are you running AI? This will reduce chances of developing any gyno issues.

I'd also put the cycle on hold till you've shed some of that BF, risk of sides are increased when at a high BF. Aim to get it down to the teens at the minimum, that's what I'd say anyway!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh and regarding gyno.

AI for prevention

Nolva + AI for reducing when it has started to rear it's head.

Run AI from 1st jab, Adex at 0.5mg EOD is what im running now on 600mg Test Cyp, working great


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Do at least 12wks forget this e3d business mate. Just pin 2ml once a wk job done.

Hcg is off shot this 1000iu once a wk. from week 2 till pct including the 3-4wks between last jab and pct.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Defo run more than just 1ml! I listen researched and planned for months before my first cycle and I only ran 1ml 400mg a week and was not a great end result! If I done it again I would defo run at least 1.5ml and maybe consider staking with something else


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

smity220385 said:


> Defo run more than just 1ml! I listen researched and planned for months before my first cycle and I only ran 1ml 400mg a week and was not a great end result! If I done it again I would defo run at least 1.5ml and maybe consider staking with something else


400ml of Test for a 1st cycle should have had pretty good results if you did everything right. (500mg is pretty standard for a 1st cycle dose of Test, why did you only do 400?)

I wouldnt add another injectable in a 1st cycle.

Maybe some DBol or oral Winny as a kicker but not another injectable


----------



## green goblin (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Reason I was thinking about 1ml a week is cause its the first time on test 400. This is my second cycle but not stacking it ATM as I want to make sure I know the sides before jabbing my self with other compounds. My main worries are PCT and HCG and doses and if HCG is needed at a high does as I've read on other posts. Esp. at 1ml a week. I've never mixed HCG before so will be looking it up again. (I've read it several times already).

Other worries is during PCT and keeping my boy working as normal.

Any other feed back?

thanks guys so far.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

why worry about gyno unless you prone to it?

A 10 week cycle I would advise a bit of pct,,,,,tho start with hcg from week 2 at 1000ius ew from week 2 of cycle right up to pct

I take it your doing a long ester so hit pct 2 weeks after last jab and do some nolva,,,,20mg ed nolva, for a few weeks and add clomid if u can handle it,,,50mg each day to

get your vitamin D up to 10.000uis daily and see how u go from there...

if moods mess up then do some serotonin tabs,,300mg daily and zma before bed.

try and read your body mate and work with it,,,,

don't put meds in you don't need,,,FACT


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

[quote=mills91;

400ml of Test for a 1st cycle should have had pretty good results if you did everything right. (500mg is pretty standard for a 1st cycle dose of Test, why did you only do 400?)

I wouldnt add another injectable in a 1st cycle.

Maybe some DBol or oral Winny as a kicker but not another injectable


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't even bother with hcg mate, others would disagree, I didn't need it with my 2 cycles of 300 * 600mg test e. but that's ur choice


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

A few people on here including myself have said that bsi is rubbish and does not contain in the vial what it says on the vial.

think someone did a test on a test/tren and there was no tren at all and only 37mg of test per ml


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@green goblin This is why i like to source homebrew then i know i'm getting what it says on the tin. So if bsi is under dose which is possible but i reckon that with it doing so well at the start they could of been a few fakes knocking about, I'd go with 2ml so you know your getting the dose you intended which was minimum 400mg. Also your right in not stacking on your first injectable, you will get advised and have been to take dbol or winny etc.. as they always do on here but your right in wanting to try test on its own so you know what sides if any you may get. Remember you may get all or even no sides ss we're all different.


----------



## green goblin (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys.

I only have one source ATM. So only can Get BURR or BSI. I've read up on a few post on uk-m found a lot of good reviews on them. Have they changed their batches do you think? My dbol cycle was BSI and I didn't have no problems with that. Saying that if it was the right dose I would never know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Burr would be my choice mate by a country mile.

As for the gyno, as trev said I wouldnt bother using it unless symptoms start ie itchy nips, then start as low as you can adex 0.5 eod or e2d until it subsides.

Everyone is different, 0.5 eod was plenty for me and that was on a much higher dose than yours.


----------



## green goblin (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the Advise Dave!

I will keep adex about till I need it rather than using it. I will go for BURR instead. Are the compounds the same as BSi? cyp eth and undec I think they are?

thanks for the help guys


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

smity220385 said:


> Don't get me wrong I did get results and training, diet etc was on point! I think for me having a pretty solid base to start with I certainly feel I would of gained more from taking either a higher dose or something that stacked well with it.
> 
> I know a few guys who for first time cycle ran test and deca, and a couple that even ran ttm! And the end results were a lot more noticeable and gained substantially more than I did! This could be because of my better base to start with or even a case of being a little bit harder to notice changes on myself but I was 220lb natural before cycle @ 14%bf and 3 months after cycle I finished at 230lb and 15%bf so not really super human results for me


Same with me really, I hate seeing people who've been training 6 months getting on gear. Really does wind me up big time, I'd been training 4 years before I did my 1st cycle and even that is no time at all compared to how long some on here waited


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes I think so m8, Enth, Cyp, Dec. Pretty much standard for most tri test.


----------

